# Unterschiede zwischen SuSe, Debian und RedHat



## Pitchblack (8. März 2004)

Hallo,
könnte mir jemand die genauen Unterschiede zwischen den 3 Distributoren nennen? 
Wäre wirklich hilfreich.
Danke schon mal.

MfG
Pitchblack


----------



## antargos (8. März 2004)

Moin!

Ja, das würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Mir wurde vor kurzem die Debian Distribution empfohlen. Die Begründung war irgendetwas von wegen, diese Distribution sei "frei" und man könne viel selber konfigurieren. 

 

antargos


----------



## Chino (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Pitchblack _
> *Könnte mir jemand die genauen Unterschiede zwischen den 3 Distributoren nennen? *


 Gab schon zwei Threads zu dem Thema. Suchfunktion hätte folgende Links zu Tage gebracht:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials9139.html 
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials70984.html


----------

